# Live Streaming ECNL PHX Showcase Games



## gotothebushes (Oct 30, 2020)

Live Streaming Questions- Are ECNL livestream games only for coaches who registers for the ECNL event or just recorded and the link being available afterward the game?  How can parents who's not attending the event get to see the games live? I know link can be emailed to coaches but will they have to link to watch?


----------



## From the Spot (Nov 9, 2020)

Any information on this?


----------



## gotothebushes (Nov 9, 2020)

From the Spot said:


> Any information on this?


ECNL sent out emails to DOC's and Managers.


----------

